# Planning Permission Costs



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hi again everyone

We're trying to put together some initial figures for our proposed house build next year.

We've got the prices sorted out for the actual build itself (including IKA, VAT etc) but that doesn't include the plot purchase, planning permission or utilities connection costs. Can anyone point me in the right direction for information about those?

We have seen a 600m2 plot for €25,000 inside the village boundaries and the house will be 84m2 - there won't be a pool. 

What should we expect to pay for the planning permission, electricity and water connections?

Thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*building*



ratzakli said:


> Hi again everyone
> 
> We're trying to put together some initial figures for our proposed house build next year.
> 
> ...


Things have changed with building regs,we are still finishing off our house,we payed 3 and half thousand in 2007,now I think they are about 6 for the license.We already had electricity(revma)from an old shack we pulled down but they stripped it out and we had to re apply.New rules for columns outside your house where the revma comes in so my husband had to extend up and out,they give you a diagram from the electric company when you apply,very exact measurements required,so when you are having your house built get them to make that as well,it takes a lot of concrete and easier for them while they are poring from the mixer,but very few work people know of these new measurements so make sure you get the diagram and give it to them,you must budget for this,different pipes coming in going out,nightmare.The bill for them to put 2 new huge poles plus work,wire etc was actually ok.only 300 euro,but we had other houses on the hill and other poles nearby.Water will depend on how close your connection will be,are there other houses close by who have water?then they will simply branch off for you.It is a good idea while building to get them to build your boundry walls,so difficult later otherwise, we didnt...mistake..if you can afford it.You must budget for paying your mechanic to apply to the council for your electricity,and an accountant,no way to take electricity without lots of papers to say your house is finished and all the receipts have been seen by the tax office and the council have been to check your house,the measurements etc,they all have to be paid,our mechanic died mid way and another young woman took over who was a nightmare and a money grabber,she said 3000 to apply for electricity council papers,my husband started screaming.then she made it 700,terrible,when they put the poles in for our electricity last week they went through our water pipe just outside the house,all hell let loose so make sure you remember where pipework lies down below.My final words to you are.....get all the receipts from your workmen and all from the doors windows tiles etc,must be official tax office receipts from the workmen,thats vital.Will you be ...key in hand with your mechanic or will you take over after the concrete and iron?There are lots of things to advise you about and so many new rules here now but I fear I have gone on too long.I wish you all the best with your build.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hi Concertina

Thanks for your reply - it was very helpful.

I had been basing my plans on around €9,500 for the plannning permission and utility connections so it looks like I was on the right lines. (Thank God!!)

We're aware of the problems others have had with builders and architects so your story comes as little surprise. We have known the people we are thinking of using for about 25 years so we think we are OK with them. Of course, nothing is certain so I'm sure a number of snags will crop up before we're through!

Thanks again

Stuart


----------

